# Attorney Seeking Info On Bank Contractor Abuses



## hammertime

I am an attorney seeking information about how the banks are abusing contractors..I am particularly interested about how they are not paying for work that you did, charge backs, and generally allowing contactors to do work, but then not paying them for it.

please call or email me [email protected]


----------



## BPWY

Its the service companies that you need to look at. 


They never produce evidence of their alleged charge backs, just demand that you take their word for it.
Yeah they make themselves look like they are lying.


----------



## PropPresPro

I, too, have NEVER had a problem with a bank or other lending institution not paying for services. It has only been the service companies.


----------



## HARRY304E

PropPresPro said:


> I, too, have NEVER had a problem with a bank or other lending institution not paying for services. It has only been the service companies.


And they love to make you wait for the check


----------



## Craigslist Hack

In most cases the Bank pricing and payment schedules are pretty fair. It's when the national or regional gets involved that things get sideways.


----------



## Splinterpicker

Look here for a different perspective 

Ownership and possession need i say more 

2 different words and a veil is put over on the contractors to not have access to the info as to which the bank has. Without both We ( contractors) are not to set foot in the properties. ITS TRESPASS

We are lead to believe the bank has a right to enter the property so we do the work. Then get named In a suit and drug through the mud. 


http://www.preservationtalk.com/showthread.php?t=71


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Splinterpicker said:


> Look here for a different perspective
> 
> Ownership and possession need i say more
> 
> 2 different words and a veil is put over on the contractors to not have access to the info as to which the bank has. Without both We ( contractors) are not to set foot in the properties. ITS TRESPASS
> 
> We are lead to believe the bank has a right to enter the property so we do the work. Then get named In a suit and drug through the mud.
> 
> 
> http://www.preservationtalk.com/showthread.php?t=71



Wow! I hope it woks out for you man!


----------



## foreverlawn

You need to look at emb construction out of georgia. We did work for them last year and never got a penny.
Thanks,
foreverlawn


----------



## homeline

Vendor rights ! We want fair pay on time , no mistery charge backs or qc issues weeks or months later with no way to dispute them. Most of the service companys ripp us off it costs an average of $100.00 per day to work for these companys and then they dont pay us for services rendered . Im telling you vendors we can get more if we stand together . Hello they need us and we need them not to take advantage of us


----------



## nopay

1# out of 4# orders are never paid, or shorted.! no reply or the general reason why.? three month later they say a memo was sent out which i never received. (changes in photo requirements ect.ect.) there are to many middle men and branches of the bank in p&p no one to point the finger at when your shorted or never paid. laying on the couch at home, you can be rested and broke. Or you can work 60hr a week and have $500 to $1000 in expenses and be in the poor house.the labor pool is enormous there is always some chump waiting behind you to take your place. i think its time to let the next chump step up to the plate and pay some big bank to work for them.( one step foward and three steps back. never will you get ahead that way.


homeline said:


> Vendor rights ! We want fair pay on time , no mistery charge backs or qc issues weeks or months later with no way to dispute them. Most of the service companys ripp us off it costs an average of $100.00 per day to work for these companys and then they dont pay us for services rendered . Im telling you vendors we can get more if we stand together . Hello they need us and we need them not to take advantage of us


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Check out Agnew Properties out of GA.

Look them up on Rip Off reports.com interesting stuff.


----------



## workforfree

*sounds like*



bpwy said:


> its the service companies that you need to look at.
> 
> 
> They never produce evidence of their alleged charge backs, just demand that you take their word for it.
> Yeah they make themselves look like they are lying.


sounds like a company out of utah...hmmmmm


----------



## workforfree

nopay said:


> 1# out of 4# orders are never paid, or shorted.! No reply or the general reason why.? Three month later they say a memo was sent out which i never received. (changes in photo requirements ect.ect.) there are to many middle men and branches of the bank in p&p no one to point the finger at when your shorted or never paid. Laying on the couch at home, you can be rested and broke. Or you can work 60hr a week and have $500 to $1000 in expenses and be in the poor house.the labor pool is enormous there is always some chump waiting behind you to take your place. I think its time to let the next chump step up to the plate and pay some big bank to work for them.( one step foward and three steps back. Never will you get ahead that way.


sounds like hfs of utah


----------



## BPWY

workforfree said:


> sounds like a company out of utah...hmmmmm





workforfree said:


> sounds like hfs of utah







There are a lot of guilty parties.


----------



## cdan2014

*Banking*



hammertime said:


> I am an attorney seeking information about how the banks are abusing contractors..I am particularly interested about how they are not paying for work that you did, charge backs, and generally allowing contactors to do work, but then not paying them for it.
> 
> please call or email me [email protected]


Honestly: I have read most of the inputs and cannot figure out how high the levels of judgments are. I cannot honestly say Management Contractors are always right, however, the blame cannot always be placed on the Management Contractors. The blame should always goes in both directions. Field Contractors accept the agreement to work and then bring up a 1000 questions after words which should have been discussed prior to indepth communications and business transactions. Either way, you asked an open questions which increases your chances of judgemental responses instead of facts. No insult intended, however fact is your interests are warranted.I to am researching the same relative questions you are. 

Property Preservation is a hard industry to work in. You are judged from all directions. As with any business respectively, speaking directly concerning for-profits, the idea is to make a profit. Field Contractor forget the levels Management Contractors have to go in order to secure the Contracts. Management Contracts are also not as respective as they should by the banks. Its obvious Contractors are seeking profits as most should. Taking the time to understand why Wal-Mart does not make their profits transparent is the same as the Management Contractors doing the same. Field Contractor demand to know the amount of profit being made by the Management Contractor in order to review whether or not the Field Contractor is not getting screwed. I guess it should stand to reason, we should ask the Wal-Mart Management to see how much they make off our purchases. Listen, this is not going to happen. 

When Field Contractors understand that they are not always right and the Management Contractors understand the amounts of revenue being spent to handle these properties, aspect of maintenance will be better view. 

Under my research, I have found that most of the blame lies on the Government who controls the amounts paid to banks due to the bail-outs. Chase had and is still having a serious issue with getting their debts paid. They still own millions to Management Contractors for services rendered. I tend to ignore the trouble makers as I have serious research to complete, not judgemental answers. I can almost promise a large number of responses from this information. One other issue; many who respond are not Field Contractors at all, they are previous homeowners who were evicted for non-payment. I have found many are angered for being evicted. I myself have been searching for a bank who would not mind a homeowner just living in the property without paying a dime which creates debt to the bank and a loss of to the investors. More over, the Homeowner has had difficulty due to the economy. Interestingly enough, I have reviewed many homeowners slandering the bank for the eviction. I guess the homeowner expected the bank to let them live there for free. Some of my research may look the same as yours, if the individual does not get their way, they have to lash out in justifications to make the bank look bad. I myself cannot imagine allow an individual to live in my properties without paying. The damages would be overwhelming.

If you respond, I will forward any research I have collected.


----------



## cdan2014

*Agreed*



BPWY said:


> There are a lot of guilty parties.


yes.


----------



## cdan2014

*Are you sure??*



Doberman Properties said:


> Check out Agnew Properties out of GA.
> 
> Look them up on Rip Off reports.com interesting stuff.


I would not believe everything you ready on the internet especially ripoff alerts. Ripoff alerts are individual opinions, not facts. Seek the facts.


----------



## BRADSConst

cdan2014 said:


> I would not believe everything you ready on the internet especially ripoff alerts. Ripoff alerts are individual opinions, not facts. Seek the facts.


I worked for Agnew Property Maintenance. If YOU would like to seek the facts. As a Field Contractor, I'll give them to you. In this particular case, Ripoff Reports is correct.......and I didn't post anything there, I just cut my loses and walked away.


----------



## cdan2014

*Note*



BRADSConst said:


> I worked for Agnew Property Maintenance. If YOU would like to seek the facts. As a Field Contractor, I'll give them to you. In this particular case, Ripoff Reports is correct.......and I didn't post anything there, I just cut my loses and walked away.


Note: I did not say all the information was not facts, I said most or at least I meant most. Anyone who believe anything they read on the internet including rip off alerts deserves what they get. I have found much information through feedback facts that information pertaining to subject to me mostly false and all opinionated.


----------



## Wannabe

CDAN,

It is apparent that you are a researcher. Good luck with your read


----------



## BRADSConst

cdan2014 said:


> Note: I did not say all the information was not facts, I said most or at least I meant most. Anyone who believe anything they read on the internet including rip off alerts deserves what they get. I have found much information through feedback facts that information pertaining to subject to me mostly false and all opinionated.


The problem with your theory is you are not including in your research "who" the information is coming from. Do I believe everything I read here? No of course I don't. However, there are good people here that speak the truth and I do believe what they say. The key is identifying who they are. I'd like to believe I'm one of the good guys, I guess time will tell.

I would like to counter your theory. If people who come here (the internet) searching for information and spend the time to read the posts, and I'm talking days worth of reading, they deserve what they get by not believing what they read.


----------



## Cleanupman

Are you investigating for class action purposes???
NPPG is compiling a database for just that pupose...


----------



## 68W30

cdan2014 said:


> I would not believe everything you ready on the internet especially ripoff alerts. Ripoff alerts are individual opinions, not facts. Seek the facts.


I agree with what Dan says BUTTTTT if a company has page after page of rip off reporting im kinda going to have to lean towards putting them on my "Companies I would rather not work for " list and that list is getting longer


----------



## Zuse

You can only make a case against the banks,after you have proved the service company's have been neglect in their contracts. Which i suppose the banks contracts would have a clause dealing with pay to subs..

But I'm highly dubious of your post considering the fact you asked about the banks not knowing that its the service company's that contractors have to deal with.

Plus the fact you have a yahoo email instead of a real domain name.

Reveal yourself.


----------



## BPWY

Zuse said:


> Plus the fact you have a yahoo email instead of a real domain name.
> 
> Reveal yourself.





First I highly doubt the original poster will be back. He did a drive by...... one post and gone.


2nd a nano second of google search time shows who the law office is.

http://mattweidnerlaw.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/VOTENOON1890.pdf


----------



## GTX63

He certainly wasn't a contractor...


----------



## Cleanupman

Yhe president of the NPPG has nothing positive to say about this guy...sorta an ambulence chaser...BPWY is spot on....


----------



## Jewah1976

*Sub trying to get paid*

Maybe one of you can give me some advice. We are subcontractors for 3 MCS based vendors. One of them (our biggest client) is M.I.A. for the last 2 months. No work orders, no money, no communication. They still owe us a big chunk of cash for work done dating back as far as April. I have sent a demand for payment letter and all I got was 'the accountant is looking into it'. Now, out of the blue, I get a text saying 'oh, we sold that business a few months back, nobody told you?'. :furious:

Yeah, the endless emails, texts and voice mails demanding payment wasn't a clue? I am planning to call an attorney in the morning but how do I pay a lawyer when I haven't been paid for my work you know?

Insight? Advice?


----------



## BPWY

Jew all I can say is good luck.




You should have stayed a lot more on top of the billing, getting a lawyer involved sooner than 8 months later.
Hopefully you can get some liens filed and get MCS's attention.

In my state trash outs and clean ups are not lienable.


----------



## JDRM

Jewah1976 said:


> Maybe one of you can give me some advice. We are subcontractors for 3 MCS based vendors. One of them (our biggest client) is M.I.A. for the last 2 months. No work orders, no money, no communication. They still owe us a big chunk of cash for work done dating back as far as April. I have sent a demand for payment letter and all I got was 'the accountant is looking into it'. Now, out of the blue, I get a text saying 'oh, we sold that business a few months back, nobody told you?'. :furious:
> 
> Yeah, the endless emails, texts and voice mails demanding payment wasn't a clue? I am planning to call an attorney in the morning but how do I pay a lawyer when I haven't been paid for my work you know?
> 
> Insight? Advice?


Contact MCS rite away, and tell them your problem and the company info for whom you were working for. Tell them you will be filing lien's on x amount of properties you were not paid for. They should get it straightend out, keep all your paperwork and emails handy! Always leave a trail, emails, certified letters, etc.:thumbsup:


----------



## REO2Rentals

Jewah1976 said:


> Maybe one of you can give me some advice. We are subcontractors for 3 MCS based vendors. One of them (our biggest client) is M.I.A. for the last 2 months. No work orders, no money, no communication. They still owe us a big chunk of cash for work done dating back as far as April. I have sent a demand for payment letter and all I got was 'the accountant is looking into it'. Now, out of the blue, I get a text saying 'oh, we sold that business a few months back, nobody told you?'. :furious:
> 
> Yeah, the endless emails, texts and voice mails demanding payment wasn't a clue? I am planning to call an attorney in the morning but how do I pay a lawyer when I haven't been paid for my work you know?
> 
> Insight? Advice?


Please provide name of this company so we can stay clear.


----------



## BPWY

JDRM said:


> Contact MCS rite away, and tell them your problem and the company info for whom you were working for. Tell them you will be filing lien's on x amount of properties you were not paid for. They should get it straightend out, keep all your paperwork and emails handy! Always leave a trail, emails, certified letters, etc.:thumbsup:







From personal experience that don't work.

I can assure you that MCS does not care if the lowly smuck doing the work gets paid.
I called them on a regional that was not paying me, "we don't care" is the cliff notes version of our conversation.


----------



## JDRM

BPWY said:


> From personal experience that don't work.
> 
> I can assure you that MCS does not care if the lowly smuck doing the work gets paid.
> I called them on a regional that was not paying me, "we don't care" is the cliff notes version of our conversation.


I had a similar situation with a cyprexx contractor, they were on top of it, and I got paid within a week. Never had a problem with an MCS sub.


----------



## JDRM

You can always try to contact the client directly, and if MCS is not helpful, let them know. Its time these non paying companies go away for good!


----------



## Wannabe

Contact Dougie Licker at MCS and tell him your leining. Have fun and keep a set of earplugs ready but stand your ground.


----------



## SwiftRes

We are 90 days on a job through a regional for MCS. We also do a little MCS direct. I told my MCS regional of the situation and we were possibly proceeding with liening properties, and the response was basically that the contract was between us and regional, and they would not want to get involved. I explained to them that they may not want to get properties liened that they are maintaining, but didn't get a response.


----------



## Wannabe

Swift,

Call the guy I stated. He is the main man.


----------



## SwiftRes

Will do. Thank you.


----------



## BPWY

Wannabe said:


> Swift,
> 
> Call the guy I stated. He is the main man.






LMAO


:blink: You are mean.


----------



## mtmtnman

Wannabe said:


> Swift,
> 
> Call the guy I stated. He is the main man.


Oh boy!! I'll be watching the southeast sky in the morning for the mushroom cloud!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4square

*Where our money goes.*

To truly understand the problem with not getting paid, you have to understand the positionong of the regional and national service companies that are monopolizing the market. The first and most significant impact to the preservation world has been the acquisition of BOA by Safeguard. 

The service companies develop a set of rules designed to increase their own percentatge on almost every job. They actually hire people to grind down invoices, in order to maintain their profit margins. For example, lets say the primary contracor (national/regional service company) receives $100 from a bank for an initial lawn cut. The sub-contractor would normally receives $45, if the job is completed to their requirements. If not, deductions are made, $5, $10, $20 or the full amount of the job, just because a photo is missing for edging, but clearly show the before and after state of the lawn. Obviously, it was cut. But because they claim the bank has, or is going to back bill them, we get 0. The most famous of the excuses is the old, not taken from the same angle or not at the same distance. Man! that burns my *^%.

Another issue is that we never know whether the bank actually back billed the primary?? If they weren't, where is the the $$$ that was deducted from the invoice. The service company just got that job completed for 0 dollars, but received 100 from the bank. That is a profit of 100%. I have never received a credit back, without fighting for it. Most of the time, subs just suck it up and simply dismiss it as the cost of dong business. 

I figure I lose between 7-10k a year on unjustified charge backs. Sometimes they are corrected and sometimes they are not. Because so many people are out of work, relpacing a sub who confronts the backcharge issue finds themselves cut off until they behave or just completely cut off. or their work load reduced to a point that the cost to perform the work, out weighs the payout.. The key to your investigation, will be to determine, whether the nationals/regionals actually were back charged the amount deducted from the subs invoice.


----------



## GTX63

You thinking like the average Joe and that is why it doesn't add up. If a National issued you a chargeback without being chargedback by the client or issuing them a credit, that would be fraud. However, lawyers and pinheads write up contracts and bids with legalese that eliminate that legal hoop so they are able to sting you and keep the green.


----------



## david

*hi*

if banks would take over and let contractors handle things state by state we'd be much better off,i've had numerous realtors tell me this is how it use to be and got all screwed up when nationals took it over,now you have regionals wating a job done that cost 900.00 to do and want to pay 500.00 if im gonna get a screwing im surely gonna enjoy it:thumbup:


----------



## Splinterpicker

david said:


> if banks would take over and let contractors handle things state by state we'd be much better off,i've had numerous realtors tell me this is how it use to be and got all screwed up when nationals took it over,now you have regionals wating a job done that cost 900.00 to do and want to pay 500.00 if im gonna get a screwing im surely gonna enjoy it:thumbup:


BAnks
(1) Don't want the hastle 
(2) with a national or regional have an additional layer or 3 of liability and target to point the finger at.
(3) are NOT in the forclosure business by choice. They want your payment tnd that is IT.


----------



## thanohano44

david said:


> if banks would take over and let contractors handle things state by state we'd be much better off,i've had numerous realtors tell me this is how it use to be and got all screwed up when nationals took it over,now you have regionals wating a job done that cost 900.00 to do and want to pay 500.00 if im gonna get a screwing im surely gonna enjoy it:thumbup:


While your are. 100% correct, the banks don't care. Nationals and regionals sold the banks on the idea of being the property management firm. 

Highlighting the following benefits for servicing/lenders:
1) reduce costs by eliminating their in house property management and remarketing departments. WIN WIN for them. 

2) they will absorb all liability for what happens to each property. This reducing liability for the banks/servicer. WIN WIN again. 

3) they will do it for the prices they have set forth if volume requirements are met. Imagine millions of properties not only covered by CPI but also large contractors GL policies. 

4) if work is not done to their standards, the work gets done free. WIN WIN


Repeat for regional

Remember, the REO and remarketing business is NOT the same as residential sales. The banks have already lost money and want to get these properties moved ASAP at the lowest cost possible. Each property is assigned a value, given a price point by the AM. If you have a awesome broker who is intelligent enough and has a track record to speak of, they can get more $ applied to the same property. 

In The metro Phoenix area, its rare that the AM's will approve anything beyond, carpet, paint, re glazed windows, or landscaping beautification. Maybe they will complete pool repairs. We once finished a deck the home owner didn't complete. The AM wanted it removed. The broker demanded it be finished, have them the reason and voila, it was completed. Rehabs on REO's are usually completed. 

This is why I prefer PPO work orders over REO. Rehabs aren't done on PPO properties because the bank doesn't own them outright yet. Check your states right to redemption etc. in 8 years, we have done 2 large bid approvals on PPO properties. The bids were approved due to the department of health, HOA, neighbor complaints and daily fines.


----------



## PropPresPro

4square said:


> . . .subs just suck it up and simply dismiss it as the cost of dong business. . .


Was that spelling error Freudian or what!


----------



## BPWY

Nice catch. LMFAO


----------

